# Peacock Bass fishing trip...



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello im elduro a new member here that wants to share some photos of my lastest peacock bass trip thanks LETS SHARE ENJOY

THE RIVER









THE RIVER TWO









SAY HELLO









THE AIRBONE GUY









ANOTHER


















CATFISH



























TO BE ....


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

wow cool pics!! where did you fish? you eat any of them?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> wow cool pics!! where did you fish? you eat any of them?


No...LOL i don't eat any of them they were all released.The River is in Puerto Rico

This is an album of my cichlids they are old photos and the salt water aren't mine

http://community.webshots.com/user/david19871


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow nice catches and cool pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Looks Nice Man


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Fishing is so fun! Nice pics.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i didnt know puerto rico had peacock bass?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

that looks like a channel cat, am i right?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

happy to hear you practice catch and realse







good lookin

out for conservation, nice pics and catches. cant wait till i can hit the piers again

and catch some sandys and smelt and mackys


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

those pbass look like ass... where are the nice colors?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

its natural sunlight, no neato flourescent blue sh*t on those guys. I think they look damned fine just as they should myself.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya thats a channel cat, feeder fish. and those dont have much color for pbass either.. also, where's the big ones! j/k nice catch


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the comments.The p-bass colors fade a little bit because of the stress BUT when they are relax they look like this one(this one is a baby)


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> i didnt know puerto rico had peacock bass?


 Yeah are peacock bass here and bigmouth bass too!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

FeederFish33 said:


> that looks like a channel cat, am i right?


 Yes :nod:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i wish i lived somewhere you could catch peacock bass. i would love to keep one. you caught that one in your tank, right?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> i wish i lived somewhere you could catch peacock bass. i would love to keep one. you caught that one in your tank, right?


 Yes i keep these one since january and is a great cichlid.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

kool wats the the last pic in the top it looks lieka porgy but there saltwater and live up here in new england where its cold and sucky


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great pics and looks like u had fun


----------

